# Samsung UE32d5000 LED TV as monitor..? how good is this



## max.4u (Jan 19, 2012)

had plans to purchase  a Asus ve278q 27" led monitor with 2ms response time and was good and perfect monitor, but went to chroma and saw this one.. Samsung UE32d5000 with clear motion rate of 100, i know this has a refresh rate of 50Hz, but saw reviews on youtube that this is good substitute as a pc monitor... so need some feedback on

1.does it have some input lag, i mean noticeable and that makes some difference, some input lag should be there cause signal has to be processed and displayed in case of a TV->monitor but is it noticeable.

2.is there any chance of Dead pixels in here.?

3.noticed that it gets pretty hot when in operation, but does it effect the performance in long run..?

and any major problem if a TV is used as monitor..

final price 32" led TV ~38-39k +tax..
              27" Led monitor ~22k +tax..

any feedback/experience with this things..?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 19, 2012)

1. I don't think so. With 2ms response time you won't notice anything.
2. Probably not. Samsung has very good quality panels and I have not faced any problems with them whatsoever.
3. Should not cross room temperature.. if it becomes very hot, that means its malfunctioning.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 19, 2012)

32D5000 is one of the best LED's out there.
You can also check out 32D5900,its a smart TV,technically the specs of both the LEDs are same but when I compared both of them side by side I found 5900 to be lil better and also 5900 has got a better stand and lil better looks(not much difference in that) and the price difference is of 3k.
325000 costs 37k or less and 5000 costs 40k or less.
And if talk about the things you are asking,you have already got the answer from *ARJUN*

And don't worry if it gets hot,almost every TV gets hot.It won't bother you in future.


----------



## max.4u (Jan 19, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> 32D5000 is one of the best LED's out there.
> You can also check out 32D5900,its a smart TV,technically the specs of both the LEDs are same but when I compared both of them side by side I found 5900 to be lil better and also 5900 has got a better stand and lil better looks(not much difference in that) and the price difference is of 3k.
> 325000 costs 37k or less and 5000 costs 40k or less.
> And if talk about the things you are asking,you have already got the answer from *ARJUN*
> ...



where are the price quotes from... do you own this one...?


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 20, 2012)

Check the prices here
If the prices online are around 37-38 then we can surely get a better price in local market but for that one should be good in bargaining.
I was supposed to buy it some time back but due to some reason it got delay,so right now I m waiting for some good deal or will try to get it from Bangkok as it is very cheap there.
Apart from that I have compared a hell lot of 32" LED TVs of almost every company and almost every model available in the market and did a lot of research and finally came to the conclusion that the above listed 2 models are the best


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Jan 20, 2012)

Get a dell u2410 at ₹30000. Don't buy D5000 seriese(definitely not Indian or Thailand versions only uk versions come with better panels). All d5000 reviews you are reading online are uk or au models. They(indian and thai ver.)look somewhat ok(yeah ok not even good), filled with verry high level of dithering that one with normal eyes can even see from distance, back light glow is very strong. No one would like to put black level settings or brightness to their lowest to reduce it. For computer purpose buy computer monitor only and dell u2410 comes with all the input ports that you can imagine. Tv will also strain your eyes much more than a monitor. I'm telling you this coz I have both and after doing numerous amount of calibration with different settings. Dell is best bang for your bucks and far better in every area only Samsung is 10inch bigger. Don't go for size and looks, go for quality.

P.S: got Samsung as a gift so don't mind in keeping and using it.-)


----------



## max.4u (Jan 22, 2012)

OSxSnowLeopard said:


> Get a dell u2410 at ₹30000. Don't buy D5000 seriese(definitely not Indian or Thailand versions only uk versions come with better panels). All d5000 reviews you are reading online are uk or au models. They(indian and thai ver.)look somewhat ok(yeah ok not even good), filled with verry high level of dithering that one with normal eyes can even see from distance, back light glow is very strong. No one would like to put black level settings or brightness to their lowest to reduce it. For computer purpose buy computer monitor only and dell u2410 comes with all the input ports that you can imagine. Tv will also strain your eyes much more than a monitor. I'm telling you this coz I have both and after doing numerous amount of calibration with different settings. Dell is best bang for your bucks and far better in every area only Samsung is 10inch bigger. Don't go for size and looks, go for quality.
> 
> P.S: got Samsung as a gift so don't mind in keeping and using it.-)



i admit samsung 32D5000 is defiantly a piece of crap.. it works good as TV but not as a monitor, colors become unreal and response lag is NOTICEABLE.

went to the store and connected my 1080p laptop to it and saw the difference..  
good one is SONY kdl32ex520.. natural colors when compared to the laptop screen and the tv, well also much less lag than Samsung..

so pple who refer this, please drop the idea of using this samsung tv as monitor, i preferred sony


----------



## rahul512 (Apr 24, 2012)

First of all got registered only to reply to this.... i knw its l8 and probably of no use by now but here it is:

i own the same LEDtv and using it as a monitor UA32D5000. So coming to the points u enlisted:

1. No noticeable input lag "at all". In fact i use to love my dell studio's 1080p 15.6" led screen's color reproduction n all the things about it but that was b4 i calibrated the ledtv with it. U need to do some stuff(couple of settings) after connecting the ledtv to ur computer via hdmi(make sure to buy a good one) to make it work and respond like a computer monitor(personal experience). Results will blew u away!

2. Yes there can be a chance of a dead pixel. In my case there was a dead pixel got it replaced the next day. absolutely no issues. Just get it checked in store itself.

3. it does not get hot at all man! who told u that.... am using it 24X7 as a monitor as well as a tv.

Also Got a 2500k+560ti rig connected to it 24X7.... and yes its not "DEFINITELY" a piece of crap but a best in its class led display without all that smarttv bullshit which is not required at all when using it as a monitor.

Hope this will help u. 

~PEACE~


----------

